# Ecoxotic E-Series - Unboxed and Some Impressions



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Just arrived yesterday at my place. Snapped some pics for my unboxing last night. I really like the packaging 

I will write some initial impressions the more I play with it. But so far, comparing it to my Current Satellite LED+, it is an improvement in performance and generational innovation. Well at least on paper, until I deploy it in action. 





5-prong connector on the fixture end of the ramp timer / controller. Enables more control and two-way communication between the fixture and timer. The timer displays the power percentage (0 to 100%) of each RGBW channel as you set them. As well as displays time and mode. 



I really like how small and slim they made the timer. It's much smaller and thinner than the Current single and pro timer. It's inline and integrated in the way it controls the light's ramp function and modes. It has an IR receiver built in instead of a separate cord and receiver as the Satellite LED+ has. 

On the remote, you have two memory buttons (M1 and M2) that you can save your own custom light settings. There's also your compliment of preset colors and dynamic modes. Something Sat+ owners should be familiar with.

I also like how the moonlight function is baked in. This was one of the main criticisms of the Satellite LED+ with a Dual or Pro Ramp timer combo. Current/Ecoxotic listened in that respect and R & D'd that function in... so 24 hour cycle daylight to moonlight, with gentle 15 minute ramp up and down. You can also customize the daylight and moonlight to your own liking of fine tuning the RGBW channels and committing them to memory. In other words, your moonlight doesn't have to be that typical deep blue -- which could appear unnatural to some.

More observations and impressions to come. If anyone has questions, LMK.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> In other words, your moonlight doesn't have to be that typical deep blue -- which could appear unnatural to some.


I always thought blue was "unnatural"....


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (Jun 14, 2014)

Sweet finally someone I can ask questions too before I buy one!!!!

1) how do you like the ramp up/down/moonlighting? 

2) that tank looks really bright!!! Will that be a factor towards my fish once I get some?

3) sorry total newbie here so was this fixture outlet ready (like open box plug into wall)? I'm not very electrical friendly and I know it comes with a transformer but know nothing more then this. 


Thanks for taking the time to answer some of my questions!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lyfeoffishing said:


> Sweet finally someone I can ask questions too before I buy one!!!!
> 
> 1) how do you like the ramp up/down/moonlighting?


I haven't set it up yet. But since i really enjoy it on my single ramp timer on my satellite LED+, I'm sure I'll like this more since automatic moonlight is now integrated.



Lyfeoffishing said:


> 2) that tank looks really bright!!! Will that be a factor towards my fish once I get some?


The tank in the background is using a satellite LED+. Don't worry fish acclimate and the gentle introduction to light via the ramp timer will definitely ease their stress level.



Lyfeoffishing said:


> 3) sorry total newbie here so was this fixture outlet ready (like open box plug into wall)? I'm not very electrical friendly and I know it comes with a transformer but know nothing more then this.
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer some of my questions!!!


Pretty much... plug and play with very little programming needed. Just three cords to connect. The instructions it came with are pretty easy to read and follow. Not many pages either, like 5 or something. Straight forward.


----------



## Ashok (Dec 11, 2006)

Do you mind posting photos of the tank with current satellite + and the new light with the ambient light off? I'm curious to see how much brighter the new light is cause I felt the Sat + wasn't bright enough.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ashok said:


> Do you mind posting photos of the tank with current satellite + and the new light with the ambient light off? I'm curious to see how much brighter the new light is cause I felt the Sat + wasn't bright enough.


Sure... But actually the E-Series I received was an 18" model for my 60F. I'm replacing a 18" Finnex Ray 2 I have suspended over it. The 24" E-Series should be arriving by next week. I can post comparison shots then vs. a 24" Sat+.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking forward to hearing more about this.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (Jun 14, 2014)

Well okay then. Guess I'll have to be a Guinea pig also for the light. 

One more thing would you think I could get away with the 48" light over my 55 gallon (48"Lx 20"Hx 13"W) without CO2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Omg, give me give me give me!!! Where you get this beauty? Can't wait for the review, definitely subscribing to this.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lyfeoffishing said:


> Well okay then. Guess I'll have to be a Guinea pig also for the light.
> 
> One more thing would you think I could get away with the 48" light over my 55 gallon (48"Lx 20"Hx 13"W) without CO2?
> 
> ...


with moderate to high light, I always use CO2 or at the very least, dose Glut (metricide 14). 

however, you can always dim the light and save that setting for a prolonged photoperiod if you start seeing algae.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Omg, give me give me give me!!! Where you get this beauty? Can't wait for the review, definitely subscribing to this.


Aquascape Depot 

Are you getting one?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Would love to hear your opinion on the lightning feature. Considering picking one of these up to stimulate a rainy season/breeding.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

The lightning function works just like the Sat+ - if you've ever seen that? I'll take some video shots and more photos once I set it up... probably over the weekend.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (Jun 14, 2014)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> The lightning function works just like the Sat+ - if you've ever seen that? I'll take some video shots and more photos once I set it up... probably over the weekend.



How can you not have this setup yet.... If I get one it's setup 15minutes after I open it hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

My tanks look like crap right now.. I have to do some major cleaning.. lol


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Although I haven't set it up just yet, I have been messing around with it sitting on the 18" long Mr. Aqua..


----------



## aaronbear (Mar 17, 2013)

I received one of these from Aquascape Depot last Friday and I'm kind of so-so on it, but I do like it enough that I have decided to keep it. The fixture itself looks nice and is very small and thin, using a single row of LEDs really cut down on the size for this unit. Each LED has 18 diodes internally which explains why they're getting so much light from them. 

I was a little disappointed by the thunderstorm feature. It basically just plays a looped animation that lasts around a minute or so starting with a single lightning flash and then dim cloudy light for a short time and then starting over again. I expected something with some random elements for a more naturalistic feel. As it is, I don't use the thunderstorm feature because it really just isn't that fun to watch for long without any randomness. I have also noticed that the ramp feature, while good enough, isn't as perfect as it could be. When ramping from day to night or vice versa there are noticeable steps in brightness every few seconds. It's not noticeable if you just glance at the tank, but if you stare at it while it's ramping up or down you will definitely notice the unnatural ramping. I can't hold this against them too much though because I have some experience in electronics and most digital to analog converters will only have 256 levels of PWM and spreading that out over 15 minutes like the E-Series does you don't have enough levels not to have noticeable stepping.

I have the 24" model which has 4 RGB LEDs and the rest are white. The difference that the RGB makes is very subtle. Switching between the different color presets for daytime lighting there is a barely perceptible difference in color temperature. Overall I have found the light from this fixture to be nice, but less pleasing than my other fixture (Fluval Aqualife and Plant Full Spectrum LED). If I were forced to keep only one of the two fixtures on my tank, I think I would choose the Fluval.

The light from this fixture has a very harsh cutoff outside of the angle of the LED lens. Compared to my other fixture that I use on this tank (Fluval Aqualife and Plant Full Spectrum LED) this one is far more directional. If I were going to use only the E-Series on a shallow tank like mine (12" high) then I would definitely suspend it, but I use two fixtures instead.

I think in a future version of these fixtures the feature I would like to see most would be for them to switch to an LED with an integrated driver chip like the WS2812. LEDs like the WS2812 have a chip in each LED that manages all the PWM and allows each LED along the strip to be controlled individually. I think features like cloud cover and lightning would be far more interesting if you could see cloud shadows rolling across the tank or have lightning flash with just specific lights instead of the whole strip at once.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

aaronbear- Thank you for the detailed response. I personally don't know how much the thunderstorm feature or those typese of features would matter to me but the ramp up is important to me. So many lights can do this well, I don't get why a company who really made this available on a much bigger scale couldn't get it seamless, my friend's reef LED's ramp up and down over 2 hours or more. Very seamless slow, or you can check the days program in about a minute so smooth when fast too.

I will have to see others opinions, especially on the RGB LED's. I have messed with RGB LED's and my main light and I actually find them annoying when they are anything but barely perceptible. However, that differs from person to person. 

I am hopping my LFS my carry this as they do carry Current fixtures, maybe I can get a demo there. It sounds as though they may not be as good as they could be which is kind of surprising to me, just because the Currents are great, just lack output. I will reserve judgement until I hear more and hopefully see one in person. I do thank you again for the review.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah good review Aaron.. although a longer more gradual and smooth ramp function would have been great, and hopefully will be integrated in future iterations, the 15 minute stepping capability we have now doesn't bother me. I guess because I never starred at it enough before on my Sat+ & ramp timer to even care in a negative way, nor do I do now. I'm just thrilled to even have a ramp function incorporated. In the E-Series, I'm mostly concerned with point A (daylight) to point B (moonlight), since that's the majority of the time that the fixture will be on. Ramping in between, albeit not butter smooth, is a welcomed bonus to me. It's either, photoperiod or not. Beats a simple on and off conventional timers use to allow us. I don't know of any other fixtures designed for our segment of the hobby that can ramp up / down in this price range. 

I also agree with the lightning storm effect. It does work, but it's not random. I noticed that last night as I was playing with it. Anyways, the lightning storm doesn't bother me either because I will hardly if ever use this function.

Again, Aaron is correct in the subtleties of the various color temperature settings. Especially in comparison to the Sat+. I'm assuming this is because the "daylight" white LEDs are so overpowering at full strength - hence the substantial boost in PAR from its predecessor. However, if you want to make the colors more apparent, turning down the daylight channel will help. I look at it as a little give and take. You want more PAR, you get less color control. More RGBs would have been nice and it's easy to be let down coming from more color control via the Sat+, but it's a sacrifice for those who want more PAR. Nothing is perfect, most of the time. 

Each of these lighting systems have specific roles to fill, while some can satisfy more roles than others. For example, sitting directly on the tank, the Sat+ is a perfect fit for a 12g long... I've also proven that dual Sat+ lights are capable on taller tanks like my 60p... whilst suspended on relatively shallow tanks or on taller tanks, the E-Series fills a niche. 

In terms of the harsh cutoff, I haven't noticed yet. I just suspended the light last night.. after I setup my tank, I'll try looking a little closer. But the cutoff is obviously due to the reflectors. Not sure if this bothers me either... probably not. I'll follow up on this.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

New pics... but before you look, here are some quick notes:

So I spent the night and the better half of today, breaking down my 60F and slapping a quick scape together and threw in what plants I had (long story) to get the E-Series setup and going sooner than later. Please don't overly judge the scape. I'm actually kinda embarrassed about it. This tank was in really bad shape and I was just using it as a grow-out tank until a real "rescape" could be done. That's why there's many species of plants going on in here. So I might change that. But to be honest, we're going to be moving soon, so that will take place probably by the end of the year. So for now, this is it... 

I'll probably start a new thread in the journals section to document the growth progress more closely. I wasn't too sure how to attach the light so I kinda ghetto-rigged it on my conduit light hanger for now. I want to see what the official hanging kit looks like. I'll most likely get it and replace what I'm using here. Anyways, nuff said, here's some pics... 










More pics


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Centromochlus said:


> Would love to hear your opinion on the lightning feature. Considering picking one of these up to stimulate a rainy season/breeding.


Here you go man.. made a quick video for you. The HOB is temporary until I stop being lazy and setup the canister & lilies. Added a soundtrack to complete the effect... lol

Ecoxotic E-Series Lightning: http://youtu.be/mmtr_BqHUU8


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

I think in a future version of these fixtures the feature I would like to see most would be for them to switch to an LED with an integrated driver chip like the WS2812. LEDs like the WS2812 have a chip in each LED that manages all the PWM and allows each LED along the strip to be controlled individually. I think features like cloud cover and lightning would be far more interesting if you could see cloud shadows rolling across the tank or have lightning flash with just specific lights instead of the whole strip at once.[/QUOTE]


That sounds like a great idea. I also imagined that we would have the option of programming the on-demand features into our set photoperiod. That is not the case, they cannot be automated. And if you don't press resume on the remote you will stay in one of the on-demand features and when your on-time or off-time roles around it will not override. It will just stay in moonlight if it is the on-demand moonlight. As well you cannot automate the different daylight temperatures into your scheduled photoperiod. I do like the preset buttons. I created a really cool polarized, saturated look. Like looking at your tank with sunglasses on, which I always thought my tank looked the best in that light. I did a little white with a lot of green and red, no blue. Really makes the plants pop! With this fixture you can create awesome scenes, like a sunset or sunrise. Build is really good. Should have made both connections on the IR controller threaded, one connection seems way weaker than they other, easily comes apart. Velcro has already fallen off of my wall and my tank stand multiple times- not very important. That's about it. I have a lot of fun with it and my fish and plants are already healthier from the array of wavelengths and settings. Moonlight setting really gets my fish and shrimp going. They show off and display awesome behavior. My Ninja Bee shrimp turn patterns that are out of this world. I will look into the Fluval fixture.


----------



## Lyfeoffishing (Jun 14, 2014)

Okay so I guess I am going to be getting one of these fixtures for my 55 gallon tank once I get the money for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juliek (May 17, 2014)

I have a high tech 75 gallon tank.....do u think I could get away with one of these lights for a 48 x 18 x 21 inch tank?


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Juliek said:


> I have a high tech 75 gallon tank.....do u think I could get away with one of these lights for a 48 x 18 x 21 inch tank?


According to their spec sheet, you'll be around 60 PAR, which would be a solid medium light. Plenty of growth capability with CO2/ferts. But if you want high light, might need to double up or you can probably use this along with a Sat+ for less money.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Here you go man.. made a quick video for you. The HOB is temporary until I stop being lazy and setup the canister & lilies. Added a soundtrack to complete the effect... lol
> 
> Ecoxotic E-Series Lightning: http://youtu.be/mmtr_BqHUU8


Hey thanks for doing that for me! I appreciate it. :fish:
I do have to agree with the reviews above-- it doesn't look as natural as i was hoping it would be-- i had an AI hydra fixture over my nano reef tank and i definitely prefer the lightning feature that it has compared to this fixture.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah can't win them all.. I suppose it all depends on who really needs that feature. I'll most likely never use it. But doesn't hurt that it's there. But what's the difference in price? 

BTW, I've been eyeing up that AI hydra for a future SW build.. But that's way down the road. Not ready for reef just yet.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> According to their spec sheet, you'll be around 60 PAR, which would be a solid medium light. Plenty of growth capability with CO2/ferts. But if you want high light, might need to double up or you can probably use this along with a Sat+ for less money.


What PAR reading is determined as "high lighting"? I've heard from 50+ to 60+?
I would consider 50 or 60 as lower end high lighting in my experience.
What is the consensus nowadays because I know Hoppy used to say 50+.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

The E-series is giving off 60 PAR at 18" with 120 degree angle lenses.
If it had 90 degree like most companies the PAR will be increased as the angle is stretched/decreased. Comparing the E-series against a BML XB series and using a 40 breeder as an example. In order for the XB to fully light the 40 breeder, front to back, you would need it at least 22" from the bottom of the tank preferably 24" Now the PAR is at 75-80 with 90 degree lenses and cost is $275.00 E-series can sit right on the tank at 17" ruffly 60+ PAR with 120 degree angles, awesome features, less electricity and $265.00. To me this shows it is the better fixture. If the E-series had 90 degree lenses at 18" the PAR would be comparable to the XB series.


----------



## Juliek (May 17, 2014)

Thank you Brian and Dave.....I will start with one e series and see how my plant growth is and then maybe add a sat plus.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

DaveFish said:


> What PAR reading is determined as "high lighting"? I've heard from 50+ to 60+?
> I would consider 50 or 60 as lower end high lighting in my experience.
> What is the consensus nowadays because I know Hoppy used to say 50+.


" Values between 10-30 are considered low light.
Values between 30-80 are considered medium light.
Values between 80-120 are considered high light.
Keep in mind that these values are what is currently accepted by the community as accurate, and aren't set in stone."

source:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160396


----------



## Dmarksvr (Oct 25, 2013)

DaveFish said:


> The E-series is giving off 60 PAR at 18" with 120 degree angle lenses.
> If it had 90 degree like most companies the PAR will be increased as the angle is stretched/decreased. Comparing the E-series against a BML XB series and using a 40 breeder as an example. In order for the XB to fully light the 40 breeder, front to back, you would need it at least 22" from the bottom of the tank preferably 24" Now the PAR is at 75-80 with 90 degree lenses and cost is $275.00 E-series can sit right on the tank at 17" ruffly 60+ PAR with 120 degree angles, awesome features, less electricity and $265.00. To me this shows it is the better fixture. If the E-series had 90 degree lenses at 18" the PAR would be comparable to the XB series.


And if you want sunrise/sunset and storm fx, you have to factor in another $110 for the BML controller (or cost of whatever other controllers work with BML).

For getting PAR at deeper levels the XB is probably better, especially with other lense options, but for many the E-series will do what they want and add FX... Different tools, for different jobs.


----------



## happybats (Feb 1, 2014)

For those of you that have used the CSP's what are the major differences you notice other than PAR and ramp time... Are the RGBs more muted? I am debating getting this but hope that the variations in color and color intensity are similar to the pictures I've seen with the Sat+. My tank 24x18x18 and I'm shooting for med high/ high light but I really like the ramping features and the customization of it. Would maybe get two or try to couple it with a Sat+? Not sure, still not sure when the new BML's will be out that offer all these functions with the PAR range I'm looking for.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

FIrstly, Many thanks to Brian for the lovely photos and special thanks to Aaron for the helpful review.

My the initial concerns based on the lamp design was in fact the lateral light spread. The image below does show a shading in the front glass which suggests that a single row of LEDs would cast a narrow beam of light which likely would be more visible on tall tanks. This issue is not exclusive to the E-series as the Current USA strip lights also have the same problem and something easily solved by adding an additional lamp.

Mind you, these Mr Aqua 3 gallon aquariums are only only 5 1/2" tall. The dimming feature sounds great since the intensity is concerning on shallow tanks.

The mingling of leds in the design is the way forward in the market but i still find LEDs to be very blue spectrum heavy. 

Do not be deterred or bedazzled by the ramp and lighting feature on LEDs. These are bells and whistles and not core to the performance of the lights. Inexpensive rolls of waterproof SMD LEDs have lighting and color variable settings but are rather ill suited for our needs as a primary light source. 

For a small tank, these likely would work very well but the challenge always is how they would apply in larger aquariums of 20g+ where height exceeds 16". IMHO, this is the arena where LED fixtures show their mettle... 

Keep up the good work and the feedback flowing. This is how we benefit other hobbyists in making mindful choices.



Brian_Cali77 said:


> Although I haven't set it up just yet, I have been messing around with it sitting on the 18" long Mr. Aqua..


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting observations and lighting acumen. 

Different things appeal to different types people. Why are some people not using smartphones yet? I for one don't mind a little bedazzling, if it's there and I'm not buying an expensive controller to make it do so. I think the dim settings like clouds and customizable moonlight are useful for prolonged viewing outside of your photoperiod. The ramp timer has pretty much eliminated me from having to pick up dried and dead fish off the carpet the next morning.

I also like the ability to control the RGB settings to get a custom color output. This is the real advantage of these lights. Dimming and color control. I don't consider them bells & whistles once you step beyond 'lightning.' Instead, as with the CSPs, this ability is causing a paradigm shift in the way we can light our aquariums. I think a saw Finnex's new sneak peak... looks like they're following suit in that regard. 

Moreover, having RGBs along with daylight (all white) LEDs help combat that disproportionate blue heavy spectrum. Not only is this visually more appealing, but IME, has its growth benefits as well. Why else were Finnex Ray 2 owners augmenting their lighting with a Monster Ray not too long ago? They also reported better reds developing in their flora. Having RGBs helps get to 'full spectrum' that all white daylight LEDs are so starved of. I hardly look twice at all white LEDs anymore. I consider them yesterday's technology. As it stands, I'm still assesses my E-Series light. The jury is still out.. But so far, on my 60F, I really like it.

On another note, FlyingHellfish and I both got E-Series lights for our respective 60p's. I'll set mine up soon and see how it looks and performs on a taller tank.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

acitydweller said:


> FIrstly, Many thanks to Brian for the lovely photos and special thanks to Aaron for the helpful review.
> 
> My the initial concerns based on the lamp design was in fact the lateral light spread. The image below does show a shading in the front glass which suggests that a single row of LEDs would cast a narrow beam of light which likely would be more visible on tall tanks. This issue is not exclusive to the E-series as the Current USA strip lights also have the same problem and something easily solved by adding an additional lamp.
> 
> ...


Ohhh.. soooo close.. 


Only thing I totally agree w/ is 1 strip of 120 degree LED's have an "issue" w/ wide tanks and 1/2W LED's may have a problem w/ "punch"... 

5630 light strips are more than capable of "primary lighting" within reason..(more correctly design)

ADA Aquasky's are nothing more than "designer" 5630 strips...


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Interesting observations and lighting acumen.
> On another note, FlyingHellfish and I both got E-Series lights for our respective 60p's. I'll set mine up soon and see how it looks and performs on a taller tank.


Following along. Definitely interested in how the lighting for the 60p's goes! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

Brian_Cali77 said:


>


Wow Awesome looking tank Brian.


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

Just ordered the same fixture after talking to Brian. Very excited! Not sure what tank Im going to get yet but its between a 45f, 45p or 60f. Hope to have half the success Brian does with his tanks!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Aquascape Depot said:


> Wow Awesome looking tank Brian.


Thank you


----------



## DanielAG (Apr 30, 2013)

What would you say the CRI rating is on this fixture? 

I know a guy who's friend owns a saltwater specialty shop, and with this fixture he pegs this to be one of the 'lesser' fixtures in terms of CRI.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm not sure how to judge CRI, but I can imagine the CRI is much better on the E-Series or a Satellite LED+ than an all white "daylight" LED fixture due to the ability to fine tune the RGB color output. Different color temperatures or hues help render colors in your plants and livestock differently. You can adjust to your taste.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

CRI is pretty subjective and the common hobbyist wouldn't need to worry about the rating unless you have very strong over powering colour LEDs. And yes, white would be the best to view the accurate colour, you wouldn't want some really strong purple LED making your tank look like it's own by Prince. 

So I guess, unless you're into photography and have a great camera, with photo studio lighting equipment, the CRI for this fixture is fine. 

It's basically if one colour washes the other colour, such as purple over-saturation.

Example - This is poor CRI, the left side is render in white while the other side has extremely high colour (some people like that).

iPhone 5S - Unedited, no photoshop , raw shot with CFL left and another LED fixture (*not the E series*) to the right.










Those plants are not that purple, I mean, if you're buying LED, make sure you get one that gives you control, like the E- series. I'll try to make a comparison with the E series, but it has to be an under water shot since I don't use the hanging fixture. 

I mean, if that cool with Brian, I don't want to steal his thunder.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Naw.. of course it's cool! The more people contribute to this thread, especially E-Series owners, the more people can make an educated purchase.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Hmm, lol that actually all I have. I realize I can't compare the other LED fixture when one is blocking the other.

Trust me guys, CRI is fine with this. Not even an issue with these leds. And holy smoke, why hasn't the remote become a standard thing? I' find myself playing around with the setting constantly. It's a bit weird to have your TV remote, Home theatre system and your fish tank remote side by side.

In the words of my friend when he saw it " NO... BLEEPING WAY?!?!" 

I'm also trying to make a stand for the ramp, I'm not a fan of glue on my stand and thought about using a older ipod dock.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh ops, here the idea I was thinking of. A simple dock, change the perspective of the ramp, and now you got those wires going in one direction, instead of a bunch of wires.


----------



## MeCasa (Apr 22, 2014)

acitydweller said:


> For a small tank, these likely would work very well but the challenge always is how they would apply in larger aquariums of 20g+ where height exceeds 16". IMHO, this is the arena where LED fixtures show their mettle...


I've been lurking on this thread from the beginning and I think this fixture is impressive.

I'm building my own array but almost all the options I worked hard to incorporate such as remote controllable RGBW are in this fixture or can be tweaked with this fixture.

As City Dweller said, this wouldn't be functional for a large tank and mine is large but if I had a small tank I would definite give this fixture a very hard look especially because I don't believe I could build this for what they cost, and even if I could, I doubt it would be this sleek and good looking.

This is a nice light ;-)


----------



## FischAutoTechGarten (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm going to resurrect this thread just to give my very subjective impression of this light, which I just received.

Presently, I have a rack of 5 20 gallon long display aquariums (soon to be 6), arranged 3 high side by side. (Sonoran Desert Fish Nook - a build thread) I've been using 2 x Ecoxotic #8012 Stunners which are 12.5" 6W 8000K led strips for each aquarium... so I cover 25" of the 30" width. They are set about 8" above the aquariums. I was very pleased with them, having used them for years on other tanks, but as the stem plants grew taller, I could really see I wasn't getting enough light. I'd add more strips, but I cannot source any more of the 8000k models. (In fact, I still need 2 more for that 6th tank.)

I saw the Ecoxotic E-60 #9402 24" E-Series on clearance for $29, read a number of reviews, and bought it. I just received it today. Unpacked it and fired it up. Night and day difference. Granted, it's consuming 32w where my twin stunners are consuming 12W, so it should be brighter. But it is substantially better. Fish were not put off by the extra brightness at all, but wow did their colors look better (this particular tank has 6 X Lemon Tetras, 4 X Ember Tetras, 4 X Corydoras Juliis, 2 X Blue Rams, 2 X Ottos, 2 X AmanoShrimp). The plants illuminated as well.

So, I've ordered 5 more at that price. I'll light the whole rack up with them.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

FischAutoTechGarten said:


> I'm going to resurrect this thread just to give my very subjective impression of this light, which I just received.
> 
> Presently, I have a rack of 5 20 gallon long display aquariums (soon to be 6), arranged 3 high side by side. (Sonoran Desert Fish Nook - a build thread) I've been using 2 x Ecoxotic #8012 Stunners which are 12.5" 6W 8000K led strips for each aquarium... so I cover 25" of the 30" width. They are set about 8" above the aquariums. I was very pleased with them, having used them for years on other tanks, but as the stem plants grew taller, I could really see I wasn't getting enough light. I'd add more strips, but I cannot source any more of the 8000k models. (In fact, I still need 2 more for that 6th tank.)
> 
> ...


Thought ecoexotic discontinued these years ago?
Current USA and them were sister companies.
They were considered upscale to Current models.
Ecoexotics current website caters to more errr "professional" lighting..
Haven't thought about them for years.
Fosters and Smith (now gone as well) had a blowout sale on these.
Tried to get a few myself but sold out quickly.





__





Cannon PRO LED 160 – Ecoxotic, Inc.







www.ecoxotic.com


----------



## FischAutoTechGarten (Jul 11, 2003)

Ebay has a few of them.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

FischAutoTechGarten said:


> Ebay has a few of them.


One of the sellers is currentusa... 
Curious..


----------



## FischAutoTechGarten (Jul 11, 2003)

Yes, they are clearing out inventory. About 6 years ago I puchased about 8 of the Stunners and 4 reflectors from them. So, I'm not surprised they are clearing inventory of the E-Series now. I needed 6... I bought 7 so that I would have an extra.... Couldn't beat the price...
Because I have so many aquariums, I try to buy distressed inventory to srpread my money. I've purchased old wave pumps and substrate heating cables from Hydor long after they cancelled the models.  . It's the only way I can afford to run so many high tech tanks.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

FischAutoTechGarten said:


> Yes, they are clearing out inventory. About 6 years ago I puchased about 8 of the Stunners and 4 reflectors from them. So, I'm not surprised they are clearing inventory of the E-Series now. I needed 6... I bought 7 so that I would have an extra.... Couldn't beat the price...
> Because I have so many aquariums, I try to buy distressed inventory to srpread my money. I've purchased old wave pumps and substrate heating cables from Hydor long after they cancelled the models.  . It's the only way I can afford to run so many high tech tanks.


What's strange is that the E series line "died" 5 years ago, or so I thought.
That's a long time for a company to store inventory.








Ecoxotic e-120 questions


I am looking into a light for my upcoming 75g tank. Well I was planning on a Buildmyled fixture to reuse my solunar controller etc. but since they no longer produce aquarium lights I need to figure somethin else out. I just saw a few reviews on this fixture and it seems to do everything my...




www.plantedtank.net





Other then some reported heat issues w/ the larger models (rectified) they were quite capable lights.
Well worth what they are selling for.
Like I said, even though I build lights I still tried to buy one.


----------



## greenguppy (Dec 31, 2020)

Wow you build aquarium lights?? Is it a business?

Sent from my KFONWI using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jeffkrol said:


> What's strange is that the E series line "died" 5 years ago, or so I thought.
> That's a long time for a company to store inventory.
> 
> 
> ...





greenguppy said:


> Wow you build aquarium lights?? Is it a business?
> 
> Sent from my KFONWI using Tapatalk


LOL No but who knows..someday.
Latest model I'm running on my test tank. biggest problem is retail cost/Watt.
Part of my "no white no cheap parts" series..









Mostly I help others w/ their builds..My design, their build.It's fun.


----------



## FischAutoTechGarten (Jul 11, 2003)

Heads up... There are just a few of these left on Ebay. You can't beat the price at $30usd. They are so capable, I decided to decouple them from my Aquarium Controller and just use the programming they have... why schedule them from my controller when I'm a bit short of relays??. Now I have an extra relay available on my controller to turn the skimmer off on my sump when the level drops in it instead of having it run wild.


----------

